# Tennessee snow



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Looking for a homestead area in Tennessee that gets the most snow. So far I'm finding north east Tennessee.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

That would be about right. Though the whole state does get some snow. 

Get into the mountains and there is a higher chance of having some accumulation. Nothing like further north.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you, Ashville came recommend and I'll be checking there.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You'll get snow for a day or long enough to get a few photos.
The ground doesn't get cold enough for it to last long.
Ice storms are common.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The 8 years I lived in TN I didn't experience and ice storm. My first winter here in AL, I did.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Just for laughs here in Southern California when it drops down to 60 people pull out their UGG boots.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I lived just east of Nashville and had many days with temps in the single digits. Yes, we had snow also.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

robin416 said:


> The 8 years I lived in TN I didn't experience and ice storm. My first winter here in AL, I did.


 One afternoon while in line at the post office a woman was on her phone talking to someone. She had just moved down from Michigan and was joking about how afraid everyone in the south is of driving in the snow. The local woman behind her waited until she hung up to politely inform her schools shut down in the mountains because no one wants to put their kids in buses and travel over black ice. "Maybe its ok to slide off the road into your row crops up north, but it isn't ok to slide off of a switchback here."


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

7UP guy said:


> Just for laughs here in Southern California when it drops down to 60 people pull out their UGG boots.


I had a couple sons graduate from boot camp in San Diego, both times in the winter. So we take the family down and enjoy the 60-70 degree temperatures. We were swimming in the ocean and people were walking by us on the beach literally dressed in those big puffy Michelin tire man coats.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> One afternoon while in line at the post office a woman was on her phone talking to someone. She had just moved down from Michigan and was joking about how afraid everyone in the south is of driving in the snow. The local woman behind her waited until she hung up to politely inform her schools shut down in the mountains because no one wants to put their kids in buses and travel over black ice. "Maybe its ok to slide off the road into your row crops up north, but it isn't ok to slide off of a switchback here."


Yep, or they get out on the roads they have no business being on. I had that happen more than once. Having learned to drive in snow and ice and having a 4wd it was nothing to me. But those not used to it? Surprising how many got out on those back roads with no clue.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

67drake said:


> I had a couple sons graduate from boot camp in San Diego, both times in the winter. So we take the family down and enjoy the 60-70 degree temperatures. We were swimming in the ocean and people were walking by us on the beach literally dressed in those big puffy Michelin tire man coats.


My son is currently at Fort Campbell so 1 of the reasons I'm thinking or Tennesee. And also they get a mild version of 4 seasons along with a longer grow period.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

7UP guy said:


> My son is currently at Fort Campbell so 1 of the reasons I'm thinking or Tennesee. And also they get a mild version of 4 seasons along with a longer grow period.


Tennessee is also a good state to retire.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

So looking around on Zillow for a place in Tennessee. I'm finding places with acres of land that are affordable but no type of farming. Not that I'm looking to be a big time farmer. I'm thinking something manageable in retirement. Grow a little a few livestock I'm not worried about getting dirty or hard work. The plan is to keep moving until I drop.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

67drake said:


> Tennessee is also a good state to retire.


You probably already know this, but








These Are the Best and Worst U.S. States to Retire In


Georgia, Florida and Tennessee top the latest Bankrate ranking.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

7UP guy said:


> So looking around on Zillow for a place in Tennessee. I'm finding places with acres of land that are affordable but no type of farming. Not that I'm looking to be a big time farmer. I'm thinking something manageable in retirement. Grow a little a few livestock I'm not worried about getting dirty or hard work. The plan is to keep moving until I drop.


Look at the dirt when you look at property. I lived on what they call the Highland Rim, worst dirt in the world. All the good stuff washed down into the valleys.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

robin416 said:


> Yep, or they get out on the roads they have no business being on. I had that happen more than once. Having learned to drive in snow and ice and having a 4wd it was nothing to me. But those not used to it? Surprising how many got out on those back roads with no clue.


Ice on top of snow is drivable in a rear wheel drive with good tires. Ice on asphalt, especially thick ice on asphalt, is nearly impossible to navigate. Even if you are using studded snow tires and 4 wheel drive, wet ice is just plain slippery and makes driving difficult. Ice on a grade can quickly become impassable. 

I've driven a good bit in snowy and icy conditions. Give me 1 foot of snow instead on 1/2 inch of wet ice. At least snow offers a bit of traction. You have none with ice.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

67drake said:


> I had a couple sons graduate from boot camp in San Diego, both times in the winter. So we take the family down and enjoy the 60-70 degree temperatures. We were swimming in the ocean and people were walking by us on the beach literally dressed in those big puffy Michelin tire man coats.


USMC. Boot camp in San
Diego.


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

7UP guy said:


> So looking around on Zillow for a place in Tennessee. I'm finding places with acres of land that are affordable but no type of farming. Not that I'm looking to be a big time farmer. I'm thinking something manageable in retirement. Grow a little a few livestock I'm not worried about getting dirty or hard work. The plan is to keep moving until I drop.


Zillow is not a good site first the last several yars they were buying up bargains now they're chokings on them
and only some property's get listed. i live in a supposed hot selling lot of buyers so i had 3 homes on ste section wanted to get idea of prices. none of the 3 were listed. i think i found 1 on realtor.com so check other sites
and google land sales . big trouble unless you got a town specific one site i looked searches east tenn and the brought of all over state saw something and found it was west so had to go to map on almost every one
and from descriptions on many agents listing they often don't tell lot and often no info


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you, and fortunately I have someone in west Tennesse that is looking for me. My goal is by the end of next year to purchase property and a home and the following yr to retire.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Am I the only one that finds it a bit peculiar asking about snow conditions in Tennessee?
Personally, I'd be moving to Tennessee to get away from snow. From what I understand it's rather infrequent there.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Not a peculiar question from Southern California were its 90 degrees 11 months of the year and you're looking for a place that has all 4 seasons. Similar to running towards the sound of gun fire.


----------

